# River of Sorrow screening at Down River



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

After the South Platte River Cleanup (11th Annual South Platte River Clean Up - Down River Equipment Company), our next event is a screening of River of Sorrow. 

Join Down River Equipment and the Dolores River Boating Advocates for a Cinco de Mayo celebration and watch The River of Sorrow - https://vimeo.com/142962130

From the Dolores River Boater Advocates homepage:
This film dives into the challenges, impacts, and current realities of managing the once free-flowing Dolores River, named “River of Sorrows” by early Spanish explorers. Prized by boaters for the spectacular scenery and other recreational values, and by farmers for the water that makes crops grow in the desert, “The River of Sorrow” brings to the screen the sad tale of a western river struggling to survive amidst the many uses that impact its flows.

Please bring beverages of your choice. You can RSVP on our webpage River of Sorrow Film Showing - Down River Equipment Company

Checkout some of the other great events we have coming up - Our Event Calendar | River Rafting & Fishing Events


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have reached capacity for the screening of a River of Sorrow. 65 people have RSVP'd. This is going to be a great event. You can sign up on the wait list and we will let you know if any spots become available.
River of Sorrow Film Showing - Down River Equipment Company


----------



## Delbert (Apr 22, 2016)

thanks guys, great time!


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

So glad you had a great time!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

The film is now available for sale, and well worth the $10 price. It does a decent job of delving into the competing demands on Dolores. It doesn't make for a happy viewing, but it does tell it realistically. There are also some good views of the river before and after that god forsaken cork was stuck in there.
Available through Vimeo and entitled 
Dolores, River of sorrows.

RIP Dolores


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is an article from Canoe and Kayak about the film and the Dolores Exclusive Look: 'River of Sorrow: Inheriting the Dolores River' | Canoe & Kayak Magazine

And, here is the link to purchase the film - mysite


----------

